# Home Made Beef Stock Question



## john3198 (Dec 21, 2009)

This may sound ike a stupid question, but here goes.

I have been making homeade beef stock for several years now. Roast bones, simmer with carrot, celery, onion, etc for several hours. It is so much better than the stuff you buy. 

My question is whether to use bones from a smoked prime rib. We recently did three, and I have 6 meaty bones left over (along with a lot of non-smoked bones). I am worried about the stock being too smokey. Smokey is OK for some stuff, but for general purpose use, I'd rather not have it smokey. I made some a while back using smoked beef short ribs, and it was too smoky for general use. 

My inclination is to leave them out, but what is your experience? 

Thanks....... appreciate the help!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Dec 21, 2009)

i think it will be fine - there might be a "hint" of smoke, but i don't think it will overpower the stock, especially if you are using the prime rib bones along with others. it seems to me that the other bones, the roasting, the boiling and the other flavors from the stock will tone it down quite a bit.

the only way to know for sure is to give it a try. 

if you do it and the stock ends up too smokey, maybe save it for homemade BBQ sauce orbrisket finishing sauce etc.


----------



## gofish (Dec 21, 2009)

I am a believer in the homemade stock as well.  I have never tried to add a smoky bone because my son wouldn't let me at them!  It couldn't hurt to throw one in the pot and gauge it from there ...  It sounds good, please let us know if you try it.


----------



## grampyskids (Dec 21, 2009)

Because of the density on bone, smoke should not permeante into the bones. The flavor that is imparted is from the marrow. The smoking process shouldn't affect it.


----------



## deltadude (Dec 21, 2009)

You have been successfully making beef broth, why fool with perfection.

I weekly do a oven braised (others would call it roasting) pork roast with a Mirepoix.  The broth that is produced I reduce and use during the week as the base for other beef or pork meals.  I am very happy with the results, and have done other methods of making beef broths, but this is so simple and not time consuming now use the method almost exclusively.   If I had to cook for more than 3 or 4 I would have to do something different to get more base.


----------



## meateater (Dec 22, 2009)

If it comes out to smoky you can dilute it and freeze in small tupperware containers. I do this alot so I always have one ready for a pot of soup or stew.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 22, 2009)

I too agree that you are not going to spoil the stock with smokey bones from the prime rib - give it a shot and tell us how it is


----------



## raceyb (Dec 22, 2009)

If it comes out smokey I'll take it. :)  I love home made stocks...


----------



## fatback joe (Dec 22, 2009)

I do it every single time I do a rib roast.   Unless you really smoked the chit out of them, you will probably be surprised at the lack of smoke flavor.  

Use them without hesitation.  I can honestly say that I never really noticed any smoke flavor to my stock at all.


----------



## john3198 (Dec 22, 2009)

I got to thinking (always dangerous) that since I am completely out of beef stock, I'd better not screw this up.

So......the smoked bones are in the freezer and live to fight another day
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I will definately make another batch later in the week and use them. Will advise how it comes out. 

This forum has totally ruined me. Now I cannot cook without a spoon in one hand and a digital camera in the other!

Since my Chuckie is in the dreaded stall and I'm kinda bored, I threw these slides togerher on making the stock in case somebody out there needs some help. Home made is ten times better than the stuff you buy in the store and is easy to make. No salt either (you can always add that later).

See below. Enjoy.











*REMEMBER - SIMMER SIMMER SIMMER - a few bubles every few seconds is fine.*


----------



## rivet (Dec 22, 2009)

Unless you smoke the bones nekkid they will not add any smokiness to your broth. Use them bones, bud. Nothing better than home-made broth as you well know.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Dec 22, 2009)

outstanding stock tutorial - points!

if you don't mind, i may borrow your pix, giving full credit to you, of course!


----------



## john3198 (Dec 22, 2009)

Tasun - Thanks for the points. Help yourself. That's why they are here.


----------



## chainsaw (Dec 22, 2009)

This is all so cool, I only wanted to mention an artilce I saw lately in the paper about in France-several centuries ago, they had the "perpetual pot" in other words, a large cauldron of cast iron that was on the (perpetual) fire, over a wood-fire that never went out-of which was contained beef bones, stock, meat, and whatever was on hand, all in the name of tomorrow's meal-the "stock pot" was taken seriously, and never allowed to go completely to the bottom-as well as the fire, there might be a foot of ash around the fireplace, but it all contributed. All here might take heed of the practices of the 18th and 19th centuries. (I have read an article here about food riots. self-preservation, etc)


----------

